# What do you think about hunting with KTB(Korean Traditional Bow)?



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

A German guy comparing the Kaya to a Tradtec Titan2


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Personally if you thinking of bowhunting I would go for something like a Saluki Turk, it is just as fast but I think it would be much more accurate.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

They work just fine. Saluki Damascus.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I don't see why not, My son and I can't wait for spring turkey!

Here's my bassturd Hungarian bow.

I prefer the Samick SKB or Mind 50 over the Kaya, but everyone has opinions!


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm pretty fond of mine, I do like my SMG better, They are accurate enough so that I would not hesitate on a shot out to 30 yds. The Saluki may be easier to shoot, I've not shot one so I can't comment there, My fifty pounder is going with me tomorrow after blacktail.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

steve morley said:


> A German guy comparing the Kaya to a Tradtec Titan2


Humph..... not relevent... not real hunting pose... using the discredited Asbell style... phake, phony, and phictitious.... :grin:

You all did notice the chrono I'm assuming..... :grin:


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

So long aa the draw weight, arrow speed and your accuracy are sufficient for an ethical kill it will be fine.

There's a certain irony in using it though, since Koreans (as a culture) have chosen to forego bowhunting, since the bow was traditionally used for the national defense.


----------



## wandyhee (Nov 15, 2006)

just ordered my Samick SKB 60# from Lancaster Archery. Can't wait to shoot again. btw i'm from Miri, Borneo


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Took Ya awhile eh


----------

